# Expected Closing Merit Of UHS 2013



## syed hamza (Aug 26, 2013)

please friends post your views about the closing merit its quite helpful for me and other students
:thumbsup:


----------



## Naila Imtiaz (Oct 24, 2013)

Few weeks before I was of the view that merit will be around 83.4 ,not more than 84

But now I say it is 86.........because I heard this now from a source, which I can not regect


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Naila Imtiaz said:


> Few weeks before I was of the view that merit will be around 83.4 ,not more than 84
> 
> But now I say it is 86.........because I heard this now from a source, which I can not regect


So people with 85 are out of game now??


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I also hear that merit will easily cross 90 and it will end at 85.1 or something..


----------



## Naila Imtiaz (Oct 24, 2013)

You can say ! but still u can wait and see ,2 days left ......for the merit ......because still I think 86 will be proved wrong,,,hope fully.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow 
As a side-note, does anyone know how we're supposed to access the lists? Will it be displayed on the UHS website or something?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes Uhs website .Round about after Maghrib Prayer.


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

Whts ur agregate jamal?

- - - Updated - - -

Any confirmed news regarding merit ?? 

- - - Updated - - -

Any confirmed news regarding merit ??


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Good luck to everyone for tomorrow
> As a side-note, does anyone know how we're supposed to access the lists? Will it be displayed on the UHS website or something?


They'll be displayed on the UHS website. Every college has a different list. You have to look through each one or your preferred colleges to find your name.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------

